# Reds Jaw Broke



## king red (Sep 26, 2010)

my reds jaw appears to be broke he cant open it far to get smelt or shrimp in his mouth will it fix itself or will he be done its been about 3 weeks and now the other ones getting ready to eat him


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If it's been 3 weeks and he hasn't eaten, I imagine he's gotten pretty skinny by now.

My guess is that he's gonna be a 'goner' soon.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Man that suks! Poor dude!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If its broken its probably doomed and you may want to consider euthinizing him humanely before the others get to him. Just be sure he jaw is useless before putting him down.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm curious... how'd he break his jaw?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I would suggest a hospital tank or divider in the existing tank. Give this guy some time to heal up, if that's even possible with a broken jaw. Then I would try to cut tilapia up into bite size pieces and maybe when he's in his own tank or his side of the divided tank he'll be able to get those small pieces down.

I'm curious as well, how did this guy break his jaw?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## king red (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know how I had 4 reds in a 125gal some wood pices and they started fighting and 1 got his eye bit open and then they eat him and now this one can't open his mouth to bite he trys but he just can't so only the strong live on


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Not to sound inhumane, but I would try prying the jaw open... Maybe its some form of lockjaw?


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Pics would definitely help.


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

Not good man.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

So what was the outcome?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Any updates on the broken jaw?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

??????


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

we need updates.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Asap befofe you put him down


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Any videos of this would be great, I wouldn't put him down tho


----------

